# 2 day 22 hour full detail



## aleicgrant (Oct 17, 2005)

TTS had a full 2 day detail inside and out.

AH love the reflections outside


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks like you put alot of work in but it was worth it


----------



## 1949bug (Aug 23, 2009)

Unless its a weekend /showcar I really dont see the point of detailing.

as after a week (well over here in the uk anyway) and a wash the swirl marks are back again.

Dont get me wrong, love what youe done, and i religiously wash my cars every week, but Ive been there and done detailing and its just a waste of time unless its a car which is in a dust free gararge and does about 200 miles per year.

Nice lot of pics there, shame you didnt lable/describe some of them, As at the moment its just a bunch of randon pics.
A litle description/caption on each pic would make it a much more intresting read.

still well done tho, 22 hours detailing is some commitment!  8)


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 17, 2005)

appreciate the comments.

Its not an every day driver and I live in Florida where our weather is lets say a bit less harsh.

I use a combination of clay, foaming gun and 265mph blower to keep as many things off the paint as possible.

Its a new car and even still it needed paint correction from the dealer.

I also say its like breaking in a new car the right way. Start with a good foundation and it will serve you well


----------



## 1949bug (Aug 23, 2009)

aleicgrant said:


> Its a new car and even still it needed paint correction from the dealer.


Crazy isnt it. I often read about a lot of cars which have been detailed straight from the forecourt and the crap thats on them is unreal  .

Like you say a good base, start as you mean to go on.

Wish we had your climate sometimes. I had one of my cars ive just restored on a magazine feature photoshoot on thursday,

I had to wash/quick detail it 3 times during the shoot.

And friday morning went ot to move the car an it loked like it hadnt been washed for about a month :twisted:


----------



## Racer28 (Aug 21, 2009)

What did you do to the light clusters? Mine are looking rather dull, and wondered what you buffed the glass or plastic with?

I have a MK 1 TT, so not sure if its the same material?! :?

Christian


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Superb, a lot of hard work gone in to that! I think it's definitely worth it if you live in Florida, er providing you keep it in during the hurricane season! :wink:


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

LOoks Great.


----------



## Wildman (May 23, 2005)

One in the eye for those who say you cannot get a white car to shine :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kenjo (Jan 31, 2007)

Very nice car mate and a good job well done, although i must admit i do prefer it without the blue pin stripes. :wink: :wink:


----------



## LEDZEPP (Jan 17, 2009)

thats looks great,,,, and it is worth all the effort
aslong as you wash it properly, your swirls will not reappear,,, well done mate 8)


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 17, 2005)

thank you

Yes I keep as much off the car as possible.

I start with a foam gun to create an immense amount of bubbles which cleaning action loosens most dirt and debris follow by a higher pressure rinse. I then foam again and use a sheepskin mitt for any tough areas and then finish with deionized water follow by compressed air to blow any remaining water off.

Sounds like a lot but the results speak for themselves


----------



## LEDZEPP (Jan 17, 2009)

during your manual wash, try the 2 bucket method.. ie,, 1 shampoo.. the other clean water with grit protector, do one panel at a time,,,, have a look here: www.detailworld.co.uk.. loads of advise and very freindly
alan


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 17, 2005)

hey there

yes good stuff and I forgot to mention I used two buckets


----------



## kevlo (Sep 6, 2009)

did we find out what you used to get your plastic lights so shiny


----------

